
EU News sites to Charge for incoming links - The extra EU copyright for news - Moru
https://juliareda.eu/2017/12/breaking-the-web/
======
type0
Such mindlessly disgusting and impudent move from politicians, lobbists and
media corps. How long will people keep this democracy and freedom of speech
illusion. The Emperor has no clothes and we aren't allowed to point that out,
not with our finger and not with 'a href' tag anymore.

------
mimsee
This makes me want to get out of EU

